# Diablo 3 XBOX 360 Livestream



## spaceflyer1982 (31. August 2013)

Ich werde am Dienstag den 03.09.2013, wenn Diablo 3 für die XBOX 360 raus kommt, ab 19 Uhr einen Livestream veranstallten.

Ihr könnt Entscheiden, welche Klasse ich da Spielen werde.

Ich hoffe der Livestream gefällt euch dann.

Der Livestream kann dann unter http://www.twitch.tv/spaceflyer ( Livestream ) erreicht werden.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (3. September 2013)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. es wird ein mönch sein.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2013)

Bei 3 abgegebenen stimmen ein sensationelles Ergebnis


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2013)

Hm... 23:05 Uhr und der Stream ist offline?

Spiel so schlecht? Keine Lust mehr? Schon fertig?


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. September 2013)

das spiel ist gut. aber mangels Interesse anscheinend und sagen wir mal so. habe eine erfreuliche mitteilung meines bruders bekommen, wodurch eine andere planung als gewollt vorkam und ich auch wenn interesse ist leider erst wieder montag einen livestream machen kann. ins Detail will ich dabei im moment nicht gehen ^^

aus diesem grund konnte ich auch heute erst antworten.


----------

